# Tips for improving my aim while holding slingshot horizontal for target aiming?



## Bean (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a trushot S9 and im trying to improve my aim. When holding the slingshot vertically im getting little reaults in my shot.... However when i hold horizontally my aim improves a great deal but its not consistant... i use the upper fork for my aim but my shot is still not as consistant as i would really like... Can someone give me any advice to help improve my aim with sideway shooting?

Thanks for any advice given,
Eric


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

First I feel aim will be secondary to the way the catty is held. You have to hold the catty before it is shot. Therefore your aim is dictated by the hold you use.

Each person's path is not always the same as the next guy but here is something that has helped me to improve my accuracy. Not so much the aiming part, as you are asking.
Disclaimer- There has been so much rain in the last two days I haven't fully tested my find. I only began utilizing my method with the cattys I have yesterday and today. I am enthused though.

Also, there could be many ways that might improve your accuracy and perhaps one or a few could be for you.

Bill Hays mentions the principle I am referring to that appears to be helping me. In one of his videos and at least in one post he mentions to steady the catty in your hand. For instance, utilizing a lanyard to tighten your grip. Not necessarily having a tight grip but something that reduces movement of the catty in hand. I am utilizing the gangster style for the grips below.

Here are pics showing my experimental grip that appears to be improving my accuracy by steadying the catty. I have used this on a couple cattys that have a style similar enough that I hold them the same way.

This is essentially my original grip








These show using the middle and ring finger around the catty and the pinky to the inside. The pinky puts the slightest bit of pressure against the catty which firms and steadies it for me.














I am crafting a catty that is geared to this style of grip.

Lastly I have been using a leather shield to protect my hand from band slap with this method. This method I hold the catty so steady (no flip) I get wicked band/tube slap. I am shooting bbs so not enough energy of the bands is utilized, thereby the hard band slaps.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

First, is your "anchor point" the same for each shot. For example...pull the pouch to the corner of your mouth, your jawbone, or ear lobe for each shot. Find your anchor point for each slingshot you shoot.

Second, are you also holding your pouch horizontal. IMO, a twisted pouch is contraindicated.


----------

